# Tropheus and Frontosa



## jtmoney528 (Sep 12, 2011)

First let me state that I know they cannot be kept together because Frontosa is more of a protein diet and Tropheus is more of a vegi diet.

This will be my first Cichlid tank so I want to do it correctly.

The tank is a 150 gallon 72Ã¢â‚¬Â


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It really depends on how much work you want to do, and how careful you are with water quality.

More people have issues with keeping Tropheus than frontosa. Most of this is due to water quality though, but if you aren't diligent with water changes and quality, you could wipe out the Tropheus. Cy. frontosa are pretty bullet proof.

Both fish are best alone, though you can keep fish a limited number of fish with either one. I think the decision should be based upon how good you are with water quality, and that is only something you can answer.


----------



## kdogg (Oct 27, 2011)

I am new to this forum but have kept a group of Frontosa for 12 years. I have had Neolamprologus Caudopunctatus, leupi, brichardi, savoryi and cylindricus as well as altolamprologus compressicep as tank mates. My tank spent a few years with extreme neglect. For 3 years I moved away and the tank stayed in my parents basement 200 km away. The frontosa lived on and tank mates did not. They are tough!! The only thing that as tank mates was Cyprochromis leptsoma. They ended up as front food! The frontosa group still spawns with all the comotion. The original group of three are F1 there are now 8 that I have kept.


----------



## J.B. (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm currently keeping a small group of Tropheus duboisi (eight) with a colony of Lamp. multifasciatus (15+) in a standard 55-gal. The multis are still spawning, even though the duboisi are routinely rooting around in the shellbed.

When I feed them, I generally feed the duboisi a vegetable flake on one end, while I'm dropping some NLS peewee pellets to the multis on the opposite end. Thus far, it is all good, and it's been several months.


----------



## al7601 (May 10, 2011)

I have 2 tropheus and 1 front and feed them NLS with no problems.


----------



## jumpman (May 13, 2004)

I would go with a large group of Tropheus....I've kept both over the years, and while the large male Fronts are a pretty impressive sight, you can't beat the action and commotion of a healthy Tropheus colony to me. Always something goin on!


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

Trophs with fronts & decorus...
You will never see the looooong trailer fins :zz:


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Me I would say go for fronts. If you can not see that Tropheus are by far the more entertaining fish then I do not know what to say. Yep Tropheus are far harder to keep and breed than fronts. But then do you want an easy cichlid or one that needs good water and is hugly entertaining and admitably difficult?

If in dought go fronts but you will be missing out. :wink:

As to mixing Troph and fronts? Yep it has been done. But I think rather to prove that the silly is possible.

All the best James


----------

